# Epson Scanner PS7 & OSX



## james jamieson (May 26, 2002)

Setup to use Twain in OS X to access the Epson 1640 Scanner from within Canvas 8 and Photoshop 7:

You must install Epson Scan to File and Epson Twain 5 before doing the above.

Get Epson  Scan to File at: 
http://www.epsondevelopers.com/macscan/scantofile.jsp
The Scanner Enabler for PS7 is there also.

Get TWAIN Source Manager for OS X at: 
http://www.twain.org/carbon_dsm.htm
Sign in as ?any name? and give e-mail address.

1. Start OS 9.2.x
2. Disable Epson Scanner Monitor and TWAIN Source Manager extensions using Conflict Catcher or Extensions Manager. Do not disable Epson USB Scanner extensions. 
3. Restart in OS X.
4. Put Epson Scanner Enabler in Plugins Folder in PS 7. 
5. Put TWAIN Source Manager.Shib in Canvas 8 Folder. 

Now you don?t have to turn off Classic to access Twain 5.54A via PS 7 & File Import: Epson Scanner Enabler or Canvas 8 Image Acquire: Epson Twain.


----------



## fuzz (May 27, 2002)

Thanks for the post for setting up the 1640 with OS X and PS 7.  I hope to set things up in the next few days.  

I was wondering; I recently purchased the Epson 1640 XL.  It comes with USB standard but really wanted the Firewire option.  However, as an option, I would have to purchase a **$299** Firewire card for the scanner.  Which connection do you use?  Why so expensive?  Would you know how scanning compares between the connections?

-dw-


----------



## james jamieson (May 27, 2002)

USB


----------



## bremar55 (May 12, 2005)

I must tell you guys, your are scaring the life out of me!  All I want to do is work on my computer.  Everything I have is Epson and I have installed Tiger 10.4.  I have read your replies to Epson problems and now I have a problem deciphering the solution to the problem which adds to my already humungous problem of worrying about the first Epson problem that caused me to realize the problem in the first place.  Hope this helps somebody, if not, its not my problem.


----------



## emul8this (May 18, 2005)

In order to resolve this issue we will need to get a clean reinstall by removing all Epson Scan files and reinstalling only the Epson Scan driver from the website. 

To completely uninstall the scanner software please follow the steps below.

UNINSTALL

To ensure that all Epson Scan files have been removed from the system you would need to check for the following items in the Hard Drive. Please note: the files found will vary by OS and driver version. Not all files and locations will be present. 

1. In HD, APPLICATIONS - remove EPSON SCAN and EPSON SCANNER MONITOR, if present

NOTE: If you receive an error that EPSON SCANNER MONITOR cannot be deleted because it is in use, go into HD, APPLICATIONS, UTILITIES and open ACTIVITY MONITOR. Highlight the EPSON SCANNER MONITOR process and click STOP or QUIT PROCESS to FORCE QUIT the process. Close ACTIVITY MONITOR. You can now delete EPSON SCANNER MONITOR.

2. In HD, LIBRARY, APPLICATION SUPPORT - remove EPSON folder and EPSON SCAN, if present

NOTE: If you have any other Epson products on the system, open the EPSON folder and check the contents before deleting. If files belonging to the other product appear, leave the EPSON folder. Remove only files inside it that are related to the scanner, for example "Epson USB Scanner" or "Epson FW scanner bundle".

3. In HD, LIBRARY, APPLICATION SUPPORT, TWAIN*, TWAIN DATA SOURCES - remove EPSON SCAN, if present, and any files bearing your scanner's name. (*No TWAIN folder in OS 10.3)

4. In HD, LIBRARY, IMAGE CAPTURE, TWAIN DATA SOURCES - remove the ".ds" file bearing your scanner's name, ie EPSON PERFECTION #### X.ds

5. In HD, USERS, (YOUR USER NAME), LIBRARY, PREFERENCES - remove EPSON PERFECTION #### PREFS, if present

6. In HD, USERS, (YOUR USER NAME), LIBRARY, PREFERENCES, EPSON - remove EPSON SCAN and EPSON SCANNERMONITOR PREFS, if present

REINSTALL

Once the removal is complete, restart your computer. After the restart, follow the steps below to download and install the most current Epson Scan driver:

1. Go to the website http://www.epson.com
2. Under the Drivers and support heading select Scanners, Epson Perfection Series and then your scanner model.
3. Under the Drivers & Downloads section select Macintosh. Download the most current version of TWAIN DRIVER AND EPSON SCAN UTILITY for your Macintosh operating system. 
4. Follow prompts through survey and license agreement and downloading will begin. Your Download Manager should take over and begin saving the file to your desktop.
5. After download is complete, double click the "Epson#####.sea.hqx" icon that appears on your desktop, then click CONTINUE, then CONTINUE again, then OK on the INSTALLATION WAS SUCCESSFUL screen.
6. Open the new folder created by the extraction process. It will appear something like "Epson#####".
7. When you open this folder, you will find a file with a .DMG extension. Double-click on it. This will create another icon on the desktop with the name of your printer. Double-click to open the DISK IMAGE file. 
NOTE: In most OS 10.3 systems the installer will perform this step automatically and you will see an EPSON SCAN INSTALLER.PKG in the Epson##### folder.
8. Double click the EPSON SCAN INSTALLER to start the installation process. 
9. The next menu will prompt you to ensure that you have Administrator Rights to install the scanner driver.  Click on the lock (if necessary) and enter your password.
10. The actual installation process will begin. Follow prompts to do an EASY INSTALL. Click QUIT when the installation is complete. Restart the computer and reconnect the scanner before testing.

TEST

To test the scanner driver please follow the steps below:

1. Launch Epson Scan by going into your HARD DRIVE, APPLICATIONS, and EPSON SCAN.
2. Select your scanner from the list of models and click OK.
3. In the FILE SAVE SETTINGS window, click CHOOSE to select the folder you would like to save your image file in.
4. Change the file name prefix and start number if you like.
5. Select the file type you would like to save it as. (ie. .JPG, .TIFF, .PDF, or .PICT)
Note: The file name will be the made by the prefix you specify followed by the start number and file type.
(for example if the prefix = "img", the start number = "1", and the type is "JPG", the name of the file will be "IMG001.JPG")
6. Click OK.
7. The EPSON SCAN window will open and begin scanning in FULL AUTO MODE. In FULL AUTO MODE the software makes all the decisions for you (as to what is being scanned, where it is on the flatbed, etc). This is the easiest way to scan. 
8. If you want full control over the scanning process click PAUSE and change FULL AUTO MODE to HOME MODE or PROFESSIONAL MODE. In the latter two modes you can change your scan settings as desired. Click SCAN after you have selected your settings. Click CLOSE once the EPSON SCAN is finished scanning.
9. When scanning is complete, your images will be saved in the location specified on FILE SAVE SETTINGS, with the prefix and in the format you set.


----------

